# 1967 gto 400 valve problen



## Fernando Nuila (Nov 9, 2019)

Hi im new here 
i just open my 400 engine to change all the gasket since has been at least 30 years on a garage, and i found exhaust valve crack , but im trying to find out the correct one to buy a change it, but i 
I can't find the right ones, some one that can help me which one are the correct.
diameter of head 1.77"
overall length 5.05"
valve seat angle 45°

best regard

Fernando Nuila


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Fernando Nuila said:


> Hi im new here
> i just open my 400 engine to change all the gasket since has been at least 30 years on a garage, and i found exhaust valve crack , but im trying to find out the correct one to buy a change it, but i
> I can't find the right ones, some one that can help me which one are the correct.
> diameter of head 1.77"
> ...




Yes, the valve specifications you have above are the correct ones for your engine. :thumbsup:


----------

